# Graveyard



## Myis300 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello anyone know of some good music for our graveyard


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sure I can dig up something from my graveyard of SFX for ya.......anything in particular your looking to hear ?


----------



## Myis300 (Aug 1, 2013)

We are looking for somthing with wind blowing and crows bells something spooky. Thanks


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Poison Props has a specific CD just for that called Graveyard Wind! http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_3&products_id=76

but I have always loved their "evil wind" better - http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=25

Gore-Galore has a specific graveyard one as well called graveyard of unrest - http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/cdgore5-cou.htm (listen to the sample, bells, wind, crows, digging - perfect!)


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

i made one years ago,, i think its in darklords offerings,, graveyard final


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is a good question. what do you all have and like a lot?


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Grim Visions has an amazing graveyard soundscape that's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Demons from the Grave (Sep 11, 2013)

Dubstep in the Woods for Halloween at http://youtu.be/eIRA3CPA3oY


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's one I made a few years ago. It's just ambient stuff but I've received a lot of compliments on it. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/105553-outdoor-haunt-ambiance-mp3.html


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know if you saw this post of mine but I made an ambiance track for my graveyard...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/130346-sharing-my-cemetery-ambiance-download-mp3.html


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Perhaps my graveyard or haunted swamp or both would fit the bill. Good luck!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/116239-my-sound-tracks-still-down-load-free.html


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 14, 2013)

How to i download? I am digging the cemetary one - very creppy


----------



## indiejeannie (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you need music or only sound effects? I have some music that might work well (with wind blowing) in my HORRORSHOW collection, but perhaps you just need sounds? If music works, you might want to check out "Requiem," "Nightmare," and "Solitary" (synth versions - tracks 2, 6, and 8) here: http://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com/ Good luck!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Read my post- it says how to down load the files if you're interested in them.


----------

